# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Гурт «Тартак».

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5E6pKMiDZU 
Спо... Споглядаю 
   Кремезний дядько, напруживши спину,
   Бреше з екрану про всякі штуки
      Використовує дані науки 
   Він дуже хотів би, щоб ми йому вірили щиро,
   Щоб ми не сумнівались, що він тре нам правдиво,
   Щоб ми вдячно сприймали всілякі прогнози,
   І не помічали, що в нього заучені пози. 
   Ось він ніби між іншим так щиро сміється,
   Він такий симпатяга, йому так здається.
   І то нічого, що в кульмінації супер-пупер промови
   Він, як завжди, не знаходить потрібного слова. 
   Але ми його бачим, ми його розуміємо,
   Ми йому співчуваємо, а співчувати ми вмієм.
   Йому по-своєму важко, він нещасна людина,
   Він мусить боротися за громадянина. 
   Він так і працює і все ніби нормально,
   Але якось вночі він просинається в спальні,
   І не може заснути, бо брехня ріже очі,
   А в дитинстві він на скрипку ходив «мєжду прочім». 
Приспів:
        Якби всі люди взяли гітари би
      І заграли, і заспівали би
     Під баяни і під цимбали би
      Почуття свої повідкривали би. 
   Може зразу було би диво би,
   Більше серце ніколи б нило би,
   Може сонце всім засвітило би,
   Всіх обігріло би. 
      Є-є-є-є-є... О-йо-йо-йо-йой... 
А ось інший дядько, він теж ніби нормальний,
Він сидить в телеекрані цілодобово буквально,
В нього правильна постава і довірливі очі,
Понад усе у всьому світі він нам сподобатися хоче. 
Він нам втирається в довіру, хоче стати нашим другом,
А потім раптом нас лякає прихованим недугом.
Але він звісно ж нас врятує, він за наші купюри
Нам продасть супертаблетки або супермікстури. 
І то не біда, що ми не ведемось, все одно знайдуться бабульки, 
Які віддадуть останні гроші за фуфлові пігулки.
А між іншим це була цілком нормальна дитина,
Він ходив в музичну школу на піаніно.  
Приспів. 
А хтось скаже: «А де ж мораль?» А немає моралі!
Бо неважливо чи ти в кедах, чи маєш модні сандалі,
Чи ти є на посаді у банку, чи ти простий у школі вчитель,
Кожен хоче життя своє без сорому прожити. 
Для цього треба пригадати, яка ти золота була дитина
І у собі відшукати оту маленьку людину.
Але це все якось дуже складно, якщо простіше сказати,
То в житті найкраще просто ніколи не брехати. (Ага...) 
Приспів.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWbZThrFAC8  *Стільникове кохання* 
Я відчуваю близьку необхідність внутрішнього оновлення.
Я дістаю свого маленького друга, створюю нове повідомлення.
Напишу ті слова, що тобі не казав на наших з тобою побаченнях.
Напишу ті слова, що зараз для мене мають найбільше значення.
Про те, що ламає мене на шматки та складає, неначе мозаїку.
Про те, що кладе поетичні рядки під розкисле перо прозаїка.
Щоб ти знала й про те, як у серці мете нестерпно гаряча хурделиця,
З тіла рветься душа і по вістрю ножа нескінченною стрічкою стелиться. 
Приспів:
Напишу SMS — це технічний прогрес
Дає мені шанс на майбутнє.
Зведений в культ, цей малесенький пульт
З’єднує з тим, хто відсутній.
Напишу SMS — від землі до небес
І з небес до землі пронесеться.
А коли долетить, хай принаймні на мить
Твоє серце частіше заб’ється. 
Я раніше про це тобі не говорив, бо якось не випадало можливості...
Але ні, ти не вір — я цього не робив, бо просто не вистачало сміливості!
Безліч раз підбирав необхідні слова, щоб сказати при першій нагоді,
Та в останній момент всі слова забував і червонів, наче спійманий злодій.
Я щоночі не сплю — від потоку думок ніяк не вдається заснути — 
І кручусь, і верчусь, і гарчу, наче вовк, ланцюгом до неволі прикутий...
Але прикро, що ти здатна відповісти лиш відвертим незадоволенням: 
«Вибач мене за тон — тільки мій телефон не читає твої повідомлення!..» 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

Ця пісня недарма увійшла до альбому «Сльози та соплі». )))   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvf-tQa-Ne4 
Я не знаю, що робити… Я не знаю, що казати…
Де знайти чарівні квіти, щоб тобі подарувати…
Щоб тебе причарувати на секунду, на хвилину…
Бо таких, як я, багато, а така, як ти, — єдина…
Кожен випадковий погляд зачіпає дивні струни.
Коли я з тобою поряд, тіло пробиває струмом.
Шепочу слова кохання, ледве чутно, тихо-тихо,
Адже ти мої зізнання все одно зустрінеш сміхом… 
Приспів:
Але мов солодкий гріх — 
Твої губи, твої очі!
Залишитися без них
Я не можу і не хочу!
Знову сам себе зриваю — 
Залишаюсь і зникаю…
Що знаходжу, що втрачаю — 
Я не знаю, я не знаю… 
Захлинаючись у хвилях твого збудливого сміху,
Поринаю в божевілля і шукаю в ньому втіху…
Сподіваюсь на відлигу — це для мене надважливо,
Бо пробити твою кригу неможливо, неможливо!.. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvbfWEMZ ... ed&search= 
Кожна людина ще зі школи пам’ятає:
Хто багато читає, той багато знає.
І, зрозуміло, я книжок багато прочитав.
Щось давно забув, але щось запам’ятав.
Та головне, що я навчився володіти словом,
Часом — серйозним, а частіше — по приколу.
Говорю, що думаю, говорю, що бачу.
Один від слів моїх сміється, інший від них плаче.
Звичайно, говорити — це не мішки носити,
Та слово може вдарити, слово може вбити.
Слово відкриває таємниці та секрети,
Розбиває замки, знищує лабети.
Та якось я відчув, що починаю зловживати — 
Дурити людям голову, забивати баки.
В такі часи в моєму серці селиться хижак,
Що у мене самого викликає дикий жах… 
Приспів:
Я не віддам
тебе хижому звіру!
Бо вже і сам
в свої слова втрачаю віру!
І кожне слово — це в душі твоїй болюча мікрорана…
Не вір словам!
Мої слова — це омана!.. 
Я познайомився з тобою, хотів з тобою бути.
Але ти в своїй душі не змогла відчути
Глибини тієї, глибини всієї,
Що шукала собі шлях із душі моєї.
Говорив тобі слова ніжні та ліричні,
Здійснював заради тебе вчинки романтичні.
Але ти сама в собі у той час кохалася.
З мене ж ти знущалась, ти з мене насміхалася.
Та прийшов момент прозріння, мене перемкнуло!
Все оте дурне кохання наче вітром здуло.
Я тепер тебе зроблю повною дурепою — 
Відплачу тобі сповна щедрою монетою!
Я розказую байки, мозок твій запудрюю,
Я розписую тебе гарною та мудрою!
Виконав програму дій і це диво сталося!
Тож тепер у мене ти палко закохалася! 
Приспів 
Перемога не принесла навіть краплі втіхи.
Навпаки — я сам від себе вигріб на горіхи!
Бо моя любов не згасла — залишилось тління,
І мене доволі швидко загризло сумління.
Хоч-не-хоч, а я тобі, видно, не до пари,
Тож повинен терміново розігнати чари!
Не потрібна ти мені на кохання хворою,
Бо любов повинна бути, як сльоза, прозорою. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-JUfUzs ... ed&search=  *Поп-корн* 
Життя дає мені шанс номер один!
Я нерішучість свою розвію, як дим.
Я роблю те, про що мріяв давно — 
Я запрошую тебе в кіно.
Ти кажеш: «О! Я чула, фільм цей дуже цікавий!»
Придбай хороші квитки, будь ласкавий!..
Вибору в мене нема. 
Я купив найдорожчі, сподіваюся, що не дарма...
Використовую шанс, розпочався сеанс,
Гамір ущух, все довкола притихло.
І головне — вимкнули світло. Вимкнули світло!
Для поцілунків місця,
Але тебе не турбує обставина ця.
Ти втупилась в екран, ти випустила жало
І цілий фільм монотонно жувала... 
Приспів:
Попкорн!
Такий солодкий, такий солоний!
Попкорн!
Такий солоний, такий солодкий! 
Життя дає мені шанс номер два!
Сьогодні в мене вдома нікого нема.
Всі наші — на дачі, але я не з ними.
Я запрошую тебе на гостини.
Ретельно готуюся до прийому.
Процес підготовки мені добре знайомий:
Гарно прибрати, все зайве сховати,
Святкову сорочку попрасувати.
Виделки, тарілки... Шампанське — так! Ні — горілка!
Квітам пахнути, свічкам горіти,
Музиці грати, а не гриміти! А не гриміти!
І ось дзвінок, ти на порозі,
Я стримати хвилювання не в змозі...
Зараз впаду, зараз вискочить серце...
І раптом вкляк: ти з собою принесла... 
Приспів 
Сам собі створю шанс номер три.
Всі перешкоди — вогнем гори!
Бо я до тебе так, я до тебе сяк,
Але ти на мене не реагуєш ніяк.
До біса мрії! До чорта сни!
Зловлю тебе в лісі, прив’яжу до сосни!
А як для твого кохання і цього замало,
Заклею скотчем рота, щоб не жувала... 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRPUrK75j5M  *100%-й плагіат* 
Дивлюсь на себе в дзеркало й не можу зрозуміти,
Чому я такий гарний і чому такий талановитий?
Вигадую мелодії гармонії чарівної
І філософські тексти глибини неймовірної.
Я хочу, щоб мій голос усі пізнавали,
Мої пісні співали, усі слова напам'ять знали.
Я хочу захлинутися славою негіркою,
Я хочу стати справжньою супер-пупер-зіркою!
Але щоб усе це мати,
Треба зовсім небагато! 
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о! 
Я хочу заробляти великі-превеликі гроші,
Бо хоч вони погано пахнуть, але такі хороші!
Кататися по місту в блискучому довгому лімузині,
Й купувати речі в дорогому магазині.
Я хочу, щоб мене любили високі фотомоделі,
Щоб з ними розважатися в п’ятизірковому готелі.
Повісити на шию три кілограми золота
І щоб в житті не брати в руки ні серпа, ні молота!
Але щоб усе це мати,
Треба зовсім небагато! 
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о! 
Не все в житті так просто, не все в житті так ясно — 
Приніс пісні на радіо, та, як завжди, приніс невчасно!
Негідного формату, компромату небагато
І жодного нема фірмового гітарного квадрату!
Ну, як без плагіату? Ну хіба ж так можна грати?
Нам потрібно регулярно стрімко рейтинг підіймати!
А ви не відрізняєтесь приємними манерами,
До того ж, ваша творчість не підкріплена паперами! 
Ну, прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о! О-о!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о! О-о!
Прокрутіть цю пісню по радіо! О-о-о!

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kFyNimj2w4  *Ти дуже гарна* 
Слова і музика: Олександр Положинський 
Ти дуже гарна і про це знають всі,
Знаєш ти, знаю я,
І це змушує мене бути нав’язливим,
І я розумію, що так не повинно бути,
Що це викликає в тебе якщо не огиду,
То принаймні велику відразу,
І ми з тобою могли би бути
У в’язниці кохання ідеальними довічними в’язнями.
Та ми не знайшли дороги туди,
І тому не були там жодного дня,
Жодної хвилі, жодної миті, жодного разу.
Я не цікавлю тебе і в цьому не винен я,
Не винна ти і ми з тобою разом
У цьому також не винні.
Просто я не можу раптом стати
Прекрасним принцем, а ти не можеш мене
Покохати з примусу,
Але я точно знаю, що в мене це не примха,
Не ілюзія, не самообман, не рефлекси тваринні.
Але ти точно знаєш, що ніколи не будеш моєю.
Ну й Бог з ним! Я це якось переживу,
Я це якось винесу. 
Приспів:
Я так хочу, щоб ти
Була щасливою!
Хай не зі мною,
А з кимось іншим!
І хай на тебе любов чиясь
Хлине зливою!
А я вже свою
Майже знищив… 
В тобі стільки природньої сили,
Що вистачить на десяток перших красунь
Цієї планети, і ця сила всмоктує мене,
Вона затягує, наче чорний, пекельний,
Страшний чорторий.
І я вже майже зовсім загинув,
Я вже намертво заплутався у цих
Твоїх солодких тенетах, але, вибач,
Ця історія занадто банальна
І цей сюжет неймовірно затертий,
Бо він також занадто старий.
Гаразд, я зникну з усіх твоїх горизонтів,
Я не перетну жодної твоєї життєвої лінії.
Шкода, але що я можу вдіяти?
Ти мала вибір і зробила його не таким,
Яким би я хотів його бачити,
Однак мені не звикати, я вже не вперше
У своєму житті щось різко і радикально змінюю.
Погано тільки одне: що я ніколи не зможу тобі
Так само віддячити, тобі тим самим віддячити, бо  
Приспів 
Але може колись ти раптом засумуєш
І почнеш згадувати мій номер телефону,
Ти дзвонитимеш у мої двері,
Ти серед ночі плакатимеш під моїми вікнами,
А я почну психувати, я кричатиму тобі:
«Йди геть! Негайно повертайся додому!
Якщо в мені й були якісь почуття,
То їх більше немає, вважай їх безжалісно вбитими!»
Але це буде потім, це буде колись,
А поки я намагаюся назавжди з тобою прощатися,
Виходить погано, але ж ти знаєш,
Що в нас із тобою ніколи нічого не виходило добре.
Тримаю тебе за руки, дивлюсь у твої очі
Й не можу ніяк від них відірватися
І прошу поцілунку, одного, на прощання,
Розбий насолодою горе!.. 
Приспів (двічі)

----------


## Dora

Тартак-Хулиґан http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9i4QpEjy1c
Тiльки не знайшла текст   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Тартак - Хул*іг*ани http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9i4QpEjy1c
> Тiльки не знайшла текст

 Бо назву пісні неправильно записала.  ::   *Хулігани* 
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, тому мені погано!
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, стану хуліганом! 
А хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулігану
Усе в житті до шмиги, усе по барабану.
Нікого не боїться, нічого не цінує,
Захоче — дасть по пиці, захоче — поцілує! 
А мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, тому мені погано!
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, стану хуліганом! 
А хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулігани — 
Це справжні казанови, це справжні донжуани!
Коли ідуть по вулиці веселою ватагою,
Дівчата всі хвилюються, дівчата так і падають! 
Бо мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, тому мені погано!
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, стану хуліганом! 
А хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулі-хулігани — 
Майбутні командири, майбутні капітани!
Без вагань відважні, хоробрі без причини!
Хулігани — справжнє майбутнє батьківщини! 
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, тому мені погано!
Мама любить тата, тато любить маму,
Мене ніхто не любить, стану хуліганом!  Але цей… май на увазі, що перша частина слова «хуліган», та, що повторюється на початку кожного куплета, — нецензурне слово. )) Перше посилання з цим словом у пошуковику — одна з «п’єс» Леся Подерв’янського. Їх я тобі слухати не раджу не лише тому, що там матюків багато, а ще й тому, що української там нема, самий лише суржик. )

----------


## Le-Roy

Тартак feat. Нічлава  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3iFqeNakIw 
Не кажучи нікому 
Коли війна вривається у двері,
Не захистять слова й печатки на папері.
Потрібно йти, потрібно брати зброю
І право на життя відстояти в горнилі бою… 
Одна біда пішла на захід, інша прийшла зі сходу.
І знову сльози, знову страх, знову страждання для народу.
Знову за спинами визволителів
Прийшли нові карателі та мучителі…
То що ж робити — сидіти склавши руки,
Спокійно дивитися на вбивства та муки?
Чи, взявши благословення в рідної мами,
Почати боротьбу — з новими ворогами? 
Поплач за мною мамо, коли я загину.
За свою землю, за Україну
Поплач за мною сестро, не кажучи нікому,
Що я вже ніколи не вернусь додому. 
Тече сльоза, прогорнуючи зморшки.
І мама молиться — «Хай поживе ще трошки»
Вже так давно не бачить сина свого
І ще хоч раз побачити його живого… 
Ти знаєш, мамо, я ще тримаюсь!
Караюсь, мучусь, але не каюсь!
Якщо не я — то хто? Зайве питання…
Для нас це не проста війна — це визвольні змагання.
Людей женуть на схід, немов худобу,
Принижують, щоб знищити людську подобу…
І захиститися у цих людей нема ніяких шансів,
У них одна надія — на повстанців… 
Поплач за мною мамо, коли я загину.
За свою землю, за Україну
Поплач за мною сестро, не кажучи нікому,
Що я вже ніколи не вернусь додому. 
Пройдуть роки, земля загоїть рани,
Залишаться в живих поодинокі ветерани…
А скільки тих, що не прийшли додому,
Лежать в своїй землі в могилах невідомих… 
Поволі наші сили тануть, і всі ми знаємо,
Що в цій війні з чужими поки що програємо…
Хай перемоги наші порівняно малі,
Та головне, що наш народ лишився на своїй землі.
Ніхто не знає, хто я, ніхто не знає, де я…
Тіла загинуть — житиме ідея…
А наші душі тут — в рідних просторах —
Волинських лісах, Карпатських горах… 
Поплач за мною мамо, коли я загину.
За свою землю, за Україну
Поплач за мною сестро, не кажучи нікому,
Що я вже ніколи не вернусь додому.

----------

